# cups- paralleldrucker (HP) übers interne netz ansteuern

## razorbuzz

moin zusammen,

nachdem mein cups in verbindung mit kde und gimp-cups druckt  :Wink: 

möchte ich nun aus meinem internen netz den HP Deskjet ansprechen( hängt am parallel port)

Die Clients sind allerdings Mac mit OS X , können aber tcp drucker verbindungen eingerichtet werden.

Hat jemand mal so was gemacht, oder nen tip?

mit windows client müsste das ja mit smaba gehen, aber mit mac clients?

----------

## batnator

das paket netatalk kann über appletalk, vorausgesetzt dein kernel untersützt das protokoll, unter unix eingerichtete drucker quasi ala samba freigeben. dann sollte die drucker über den chooser auswählbar sein. ansonsten empfehel ich die cups-newsgroups da ist das Thema schon besprochen worden.

----------

